# Is there a simpler way to toggle Wifi On/Off on the 5D4?



## vjlex (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm curious if there is a setting I'm overlooking. It seems really cumbersome to try connecting my phone or computer to my 5D4. Scrolling through the menus to get to Communication settings, then clicking through more menus just to get to turn the Wifi On/Off seems really... dumb.

Coming from the M3 which was my first Canon camera with built-in wifi, there was a simple press of a button and the wifi settings came up. Is that not possible with the 5D4?


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 17, 2016)

Maybe something here can give you some ideas -> http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/blogs/2015/20150602-sheras-mymenu-blog.shtml


----------



## vjlex (Dec 19, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Maybe something here can give you some ideas -> http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/blogs/2015/20150602-sheras-mymenu-blog.shtml



Thanks for replying. That's what I was afraid of. I already did add it to My Menu tab, but I was hoping there was a way to assign it to a button or something.


----------

